# Goat making Snort/sneeze sound is that normal?



## startheangrydog

im so happy i finaly got me some goats but i noticed yesterday them making like a snort sneezing sound is that normal they dont do it all the time but still got me a lil worried i got a 3 and 2 year old dwarf nigerian does and a 4 month old buck.


----------



## that's*satyrical

startheangrydog said:
			
		

> im so happy i finaly got me some goats but i noticed yesterday them making like a snort sneezing sound is that normal they dont do it all the time but still got me a lil worried i got a 3 and 2 year old dwarf nigerian does and a 4 month old buck.


It is. I think it's a warning type thing for the rest of the herd. They do it when they are startled or sense some sort of danger. I have one that does it to warn the other does to back off her corner of the hay feeder lol.


----------



## Catahoula

My neighbors' nubian doe snort at my dog whenever she sees us. She is not afraid of my dog either.


----------



## terrilhb

Mine do it too. Sometimes they are startled of something but other times I think they do it just to make me worry.


----------



## TGreenhut

YEah, mine do that when I bring them inside the house because they are confused about the "new place"


----------



## startheangrydog

oh thank god lol thought they might be sick would hate to lose one even though they dont care for me at the moment i love the so much already lol i mean the boy lets me pet and love on him but the girls dont  they r really going to hate me tomorrow when i trim their hoofs


----------



## Erica Lee

Mine did it to my dogs the first 3 days they were here.... now that they are used to my dogs they have not made the sound since. I was told it was a warning.


----------



## ThornyRidgeII

That little buck could be snorting for a whole 'nother reason!!!


----------



## verkagj

My little buck, OB, snorts just to show off. It must be to get the girls attention because it is usually followed by some other display of Machoness.


----------

